# Primitive archer list



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 7, 2012)

I am interested in finding out how many people in Georgia shoot primitive bows only.  My definition of primitive for this survey would be:  any bow made of wood, bamboo, or horn--no fiberglass.  The bow can be laminated or backed with sinew, bamboo, or composed of more than one wood type.  Obviously, modern glues and tools could be used, but one-piece self bows are the standard for primitive bows.  If you shoot any of these, I would be interested in compiling a list of those who might be interested in getting together for a shoot or a bow-building jam.  PM me and I will start a contact list. Thanks.
Dan Spier
Marietta, GA


----------



## dpoole (Feb 7, 2012)

i would be very interested in a bow building or shoot get together !!! even though i do on ocasion shoot a non primitive bow the vast majority of my shooting is done with a primitive bow.


----------



## Willjo (Feb 7, 2012)

sounds good there is about three people down in my area shooting primitive bows.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 7, 2012)

I shoot a red oak board bow at times that I made from a lowes special ! don't know if that counts but that is my primitive bow at this time.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 7, 2012)

Great, Johnny.  Thanks for the PM.  That's four people I have heard from so far.  If you want me to keep a contact list, send me your name, address, phone no. and email address  in a PM and
 I will compile it and have it available for sharing info about possible bowbuilding get togethers, shoots, and other primitive archery stuff.  Meanwhile, if you have never been to the TN Classic in Clarkesville at Twin Oaks Archery Club, you need to go.  A whole week of selfbow making.  About twenty work stations, wood, instructors, tools.  First weekend in May.  Sponsored by Pr Arch magazine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan, this is Hillbilly from Primitive Archer, met you at the Classic several times. I shoot primitive 95% of the time. I have one glass longbow for downpour hunting. I don't live in Georgia (not far from the line, though) but I would drive to Georgia for a good primitive shoot. It's closer than the TN Classic, and I usually drive down to that every year.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, Hillbilly, glad to hear from you.  I enjoy reading your posts on PA.  Send me your info and I will put you on the list.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan, please put me on the list. I am gravitating to the real side and need some help for sure. I shoot an osage bow made by Allen Rosen.


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 9, 2012)

You can add me in but whether I can attend depends on the dates. I have been shooting and teaching primitive bows and arrows for about 20 years.


----------



## michael988 (Feb 10, 2012)

i shoot primitive bows and make them and im learning how to make the arrows so you can add me


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 10, 2012)

I shoot and make bows also. You can put me on the list.


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 10, 2012)

I would enjoy the shoot and build! But I still shoot a glass bow mostly.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 11, 2012)

Great, guys. The list is growing.  I'll be looking for a place where we can meet, set up our benches and shaving horses and make bows, arrows, knap and share ideas.  Let me know if you have any ideas.
Dan


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 12, 2012)

Dropped you a PM Dan.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2012)

You can add me to the list. I'm gonna use one some as well.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2012)

As you already know Dan I do not shoot primitive bows exclusively but love shooting and making them. You already have my contact info so if I qualify please add me to the list.

Great Idea!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## grayseal (Feb 17, 2012)

I also shoot a red oak self bow - got it right from the Home Depot after much looking for something with the right grain. Shot it at the last SGTP event. Put me on the list.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 18, 2012)

George,  you are on the list.  Good to see you today at the TBG Central Zone Shoot.
Dan


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 18, 2012)

*Primitive Archer list*

All right, guys.  Our first event for primitive archery only will be April 14 at the SGPT monthly shoot.  Most of you all know that this event is held in Ellaville near Americus.  The address is 154 Poole Road, Ellaville, GA.  Start gathering up all your primitive arrows, bows and primitive archery-making equipment.  We are going to build 'em, test 'em, shoot 'em and brag about 'em.  Here is what I am going to bring.  You can bring whatever you have.  I have a knock-down work bench with two vises on it, several draw knives, rasps, and a portable tillering tree that Tim Flood made for me.  I have wood, bow staves, cane shafts, feathers, and flint to make arrowheads from.  I have elk back sinew for hafting.  Bring any bow or arrow-making stuff you have and we will make some shavings.  Sound like fun?


----------



## trad bow (Feb 18, 2012)

Dang it Dan that is the day I leave for the Keys for a weeks vacation. I will do what I can to supply a lot of cane for arrows although it will probably be to green to work.


----------



## chehawknapper (Feb 18, 2012)

*Primitive Shoot*

Chehaw's Natve American Cultural Festival is April 13, 14 & 15 this year. I most definitely won't be able to make the shoot. Hopefully we will do it again!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 19, 2012)

Orry, guys.  Spring is a very busy time of year, but this date is the regular date for SGTP meet.  So, that is what the officers of the club thought would be best.  There will more gatherings, so stay tuned.
Dan


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 19, 2012)

*Primitive event date change*

Okay.  The SGTP folks want to change the date for the primitive-only shoot to April 7.  So, that is when it will be.  Hope that enables more folks to come.  See you there!
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2012)

OHHH that's Easter weekend.....there's some wives and Momma's not gonna be happy bout that!!! But maybe it's do-able for most of us. I changed it on my calendar.


----------

